# Look 585 Trade Up Program!!???



## GreenD (Mar 18, 2008)

http://lookcycle-usa.com/news/look-585-trade-up-program.html

Can Chas or someone maybe chime in on this? The website says,"_*Frames from any manufacturer* will be valid for trade-in credit toward the purchase of a 585 Origin, Ultra, Optimum, or Elle from the 2009 range._"

Does that mean they'll take ANY frame on a trade-in for a $500 credit towards a new 585? or is it up to the "participating LOOK dealer" to decide if the trade-in frame is worthy or not. For example, if someone wanted to trade-in an old, beat-up, department store frame, would it qualify for the $500 credit?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*

The verbage seems pretty clear. Why would you read into it more than is stated? Any frame should do. C'dale had this type of program many years ago. I traded in a kid's steel frame that was trash. I certainly wouldn't trade in anything worth selling.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder what they'd give you for a 566 frame?


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing. The trade up program is for 585s only.
I wonder what Look model is not selling so well these days?


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

In fact they just drop the price with 500 bucks...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Nothing. The trade up program is for 585s only.


Not what I was asking. I meant, I wonder what they'd give you if you traded in a 566 frame as my friend just bought one? Only $500 still?

This is just my luck as I just bought one a few months ago for $3000.00
This worries me a little. I hope Look is doing ok. 
Maybe they're re-doing the 585? It would seem a little early in the year for that though.


----------



## greasybits (Aug 9, 2007)

They aren't going to sell on the trade in frames to cover the discount, so it doesn't matter what you trade  Agreed, dropping the price would be clearer, but then this thread would never have been started.
Gives an idea on the mark-up when they are happy to knock-off so much....
The 585 is a classic, there will surely be a market for a no-nonsense tube and lug frame without an ISP for a good few years yet!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lots of companies are doing this. Well...not exactly THIS, but similar deals. Specialized is for one. Look pedals alone will keep them in biznass. Give you a sense of their margins!

I told my wife the other day that I will make damn sure the next time we have an economic meltdown we are in much better financial health so I can take advantage of all the deals out there.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm riding a 585, but knowing me, I probably will eventually crash and want another one, it is such a good frame. Probably they won't be available anymore then. I really should take advantage of this deal. I've done the same for shoes and saddles, buy extras, but never a frame, it is too expensive. But the 585 is so nice, maybe I should now?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hopefully if Look does replace the 585, ( I think we are getting way ahead of ourselves thinking like this), they will just "modify" and not completely get rid of the concept. The 585 Optimum saved my bacon as I need it's shorter top tube. I would have been all over a 595 if they had an Optimum in that. If that "option" goes away, I won't be on a Look anymore, and that will be a sad day for me. 
Not to mention the price point, the normal seat-post, etc...
I noticed BMC has "permanently" lowered their prices on their machines as well, so it's not just Look. It's only a matter of time before the recession hits them all and keeps things in check.


----------

